# rabbit wont eat her pellets



## hills1965 (Jun 9, 2011)

our rabbit nestle doesnt want to eat her pellets, she will drink her water but for some reason she quit eating her food, she has never really eaten timothy hay but about once a day i will give her a fruit loop or apple jack as a treat, i put down some hamster food and she picked out what she liked and ate that but then went online and read that that isnt healthy for her, i was wondering if i bought a rabbit food that has other ingredients in it if it would be good for her, she hasnt been using the bathroom either, i read they also will drink pineapple juice but really dont want to give her anything that might hurt her, she is about 10 yrs old and other than not eating she is acting normal, any help would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Acting normal... but not eating or pooping. Thats far from normal 

She could be in something called stasis? You need to get her eating again. 

Rabbits should really be eating a lot of hay, and why offer hamster food? Its an entirely different species, rabbits are not even rodents like hamsters :S

If she has stasis THAT will hurt her, the pineapple juice could save her life if that is what she has.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

She needs to go to a vet ASAP, sounds like she is in stasis.
And please don't give her hamster food :blink:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

your rabbit needs to see a vet and NOW, not eating and not pooing sounds very much like she is in stasis, which can be leathal if not treated

hamsterfood should NEVER be fed to a rabbit, you should feed them an egg cup full of pelets (allen and page, science select, or wagg optimum) along with unlimited hay, mine prefer meadow hay to timothy hay, i buy my hay by the bale from a local farmer


----------

